# My tub spout still leaks when the shower is on



## DMP66DUKE (Mar 12, 2013)

Looking for some advice if I can fix my tub spout from leaking when the shower is on or if I need to replace it.  Plumbing is not my area at all.  That said, with some help I think I can handle this project.  I have a typical tub with shower.  The shower handle turns counter clockwise for cold and as I continue to turn it gets hot.  There is a lever below the handle that I move from left to right to transition from the tub spout to shower.  When I do this to use the shower water still comes out of the tub spout.  Can anyone tell me how to fix this or do I need to replace it?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 12, 2013)

First,  to House Repair Talk!

When you say water still comes from the spout, is it a trickle, a stream or about the same as before you activated the shower head?


----------



## DMP66DUKE (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm always looking to learn and in the few hours since I've joined I have done just that.  Thanks for the warm welcome!!!

It is a solid stream, less than when it is set to just come from the spout but enough where I think it may be effecting the water pressure.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 12, 2013)

Most deverters are on the spout for the bathtub, can you post a phot of yours?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Duke  ....  the diverter in tub spouts does corrode over time.  Replacing it is relatively easy for a newbie.

Get a pipe wrench and remove the tub spout (turning it counter clockwise as you face it).  The wrench will mess up the spout.  Oh well.  The spout is attached to a pipe stub (probably copper) which is threaded on the end.  Clean the threads of the old putty or teflon tape.

Take the spout to your hardware store and get the closest match.  You might have to buy a round eschutcheon which is a plate that sits against the shower wall to take up length.  Get a roll of teflon tape ($1).  Get a squeezable tube of kitchen/bath caulk (no gun required)

Here is where touch comes in  ....Hand tighten the new spout just to see if you need the escutcheon.  If you can reach the shower wall, then WHOOPEE.  Apply teflon tape on the threads of the stub tightly, turning clockwise.  Four turns of the teflon tape is usually adequate, making sure you work slightly down the stub (not all in the front, silly). Firmly tighten the spout until you are 3/8" from the shower wall.  Put a rag on the new spout if you have to use the pipe wrench to prevent scratching the spout.  Apply a bead of caulk to the wall-end of the spout before the final turns.  Tighten as tight as seems good to get the right position for the spout.

If you need the escutcheon to fit tight to the shower wall, you can apply some caulk to the back rim of it.  This will seal it to the wall, preventing water from getting behind it.  Then apply the new tub spout until it is tight to the front face of the escutcheon.

Let the caulk cure overnight.  Take a shower in the morning.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 12, 2013)

Sound more like one of these.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm going to guess one like this.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 12, 2013)

DMP66DUKE said:


> There is a lever below the handle that I move from left to right to transition from the tub spout to shower.
> 
> .


This is what found interesting


----------



## kok328 (Mar 12, 2013)

CallMeVilla said:


> Hey Duke  ....  the diverter in tub spouts does corrode over time.  Replacing it is relatively easy for a newbie.
> 
> Get a pipe wrench and remove the tub spout (turning it counter clockwise as you face it).  The wrench will mess up the spout.  Oh well.  The spout is attached to a pipe stub (probably copper) which is threaded on the end.  Clean the threads of the old putty or teflon tape.
> 
> ...



Although the instructions you have provided is not what the OP has, some diverters simply press on with an O-ring sealing up the connection and are held in place with a set screw accessed from the bottom of the diverter.  Using a "Strap-wrench" prevents and damage to the old and new diverter.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 12, 2013)

I bought a trim replacement kit for a shower last year that came with more adapters for the tub spout than you could shake a stick at.  (Universal)  Most I have seen lately have the set screw.


----------



## DMP66DUKE (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help.  Unfortunately, I've been too busy at work to tackle this project.  Attached is a link to a photo similar to the one I'm having issues with.  I'll report back after I have attempted to fix it.   http://images.lowes.com/product/converted/671256/671256682458lg.jpg


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 16, 2013)

After all these back-and-forth posts  .... (sigh) if you had posted this picture first, you could have had your answer quickly.  Here is a precise step-by-step pull and replace video to fix your shower.  Notice he replaces his seats  ...  that is optional.  His 4-way wrench is very trick but you might just rent one instead of buying one and never using it again.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBC_Qhw10aQ[/ame]

Let us know how your repair went.  (Yes, you can "Like" my post)


----------

